# cutting cheese



## anthony gervais (Sep 20, 2015)

So I buy Shellsburg cheese in 5lb loafs when I smoke cheese my question is. Is there a better way to cut it to size? Right now I take a ruler measure it and cut it in half then cut it down from there. So I get 8 cuts off a 5lb loaf of cheese when they are cut they are just over a half pound each but some can be thicker at one end and thinner at the other end. I am looking for a way to cut it more consistent. Anyone have any ideas. Right now I use a large chef’s knife and I let the cheese get to room temp before I cut it. I may try putting it in the freezer for a bit then try cutting it but if anyone else has a good idea let me know.

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2015)

Take a look at Wire Cheese Cutters. There are hand held, piano wire between two wooden handles, and the table top styles, a pivoting wire Bow on a marble, wood, metal or plastic board. Do some research. The wider the Bow the larger the chunk of cheese you can cut. They run from $8 up to about $150 for a Foodservice version that will cut 40lb block of aged Cheddar like it is butter...JJ


----------



## wade (Sep 21, 2015)

I use a wire cutter too to cut down my blocks into manageable chunks. It makes it much easier to cut the cheese neatly and evenly.

I used one called Handee Cheese Cutter. It is a good size and can go in the dish washer. It also comes with a bunch of spare cutting wires.


----------



## 2grit (Sep 21, 2015)

I use a 2 handle cheese knife. No need to warm the cheese when using one. It also doubles for cutting up blocks of semi frozen meat before grinding into burger or sausage


----------



## driedstick (Sep 29, 2015)

Wire cheese cutter, warm the wire first in luke to real warm water, should slice like butter, also I would stay away from freezing your cheese, it usually turns crumbly when it is froze, depends on the cheese also i guess. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

